# Sugarloaf Singletrack



## BackLoafRiver (Oct 7, 2013)

Not that you need another reason to visit northern Maine but: (probably could go into the youtube thread as well)

[video=youtube;G-ot6YstOmQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=G-ot6YstOmQ#t=141[/video]


----------



## bvibert (Oct 7, 2013)

Looks awesome! Is that your footage?


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Oct 7, 2013)

Naw. I wish. Maybe in a week or two I'll take some of my own


----------



## bigbog (Oct 8, 2013)

BLR that has me anxious to get into MTB bigtime next Spring....nice.


----------



## tomcat (Oct 13, 2013)

I have a couple of trip reports on here for riding in the Loaf area.  I was really impressed, the outdoor center has a nice network of trails for all levels.  Add that with the Maine Huts and Trails and various NEMBA trails you have days worth of exploring.  The MH&T system has more of a backcountry feel.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Oct 13, 2013)

Yeah, I am dying to get up there and explore what's available. I need to convince some friends to come with me and spend at least a full day riding around.


----------

